# Stone x Opal spawn log



## 305Betta (Jul 30, 2014)

Stone is a male super delta and opal is his sister. In hoping to get some nicely colored green and blue long finned fry. Ive been conditioning the pair for 2 weeks now and decided last night it was time. I set up a 10 gal breeding tank with a heater and sponge filter set at 81-82f poured about 4-5 inches of water, covered almost half the tank with fake and live plants, taped half a styrofoam cup to the wall and put the female in a nice sized water bottle to place in the tank. When i put them together, stone started going crazy flaring and dancing in an s shape and SLOWLY building his bubble nest. Opal didnt seem to show much interest .this continued for hours until i noticed stone basically gave up. He was just hanging out under sone of the plants. So i did something drastic to try and get them interested again. I released opal into the tank. He chased and chased dancing in a s shape and showing off to her. She was completely submissive and never flared back, just swan with her head down trying to get away. I let them be like this for about an hour and a half then i separated them, put opal back in her old tank, fed the, and put them to sleep.


----------



## 305Betta (Jul 30, 2014)

*Aug. 2, 2014*

Woke them up today at 10 am and fed them. Stone built a bubble nest over night and seems pretty active this morning. Hopefully releasing her last night helped. It seems stone got a piece of her anal fin last night.but shes fine. I lowered the temp in the breeding tank to 80f.there was a lot of condensation in there and when i removed the saran wrap to feed a gust of hot air was released. just seemed too hot to me. Im going to throw her back in her jar within the breeding tank in just a sec.


----------



## 305Betta (Jul 30, 2014)

*Aug. 3,2014*

Sadly, I'm gonna have to call this spawn a fail. I released the female (opal) at about 1030 am, 24 hrs after she was jarred in the tank. This were going well, the male chased her around the tank for a while and she went up to inspect to nest a few times were they did their dance and then dispersed. After watching them for a while i let them be for most of the day. When i returned i found her hiding as far as she could under the heater, basically panting, with her fins beat up pretty bad and lacerations on her body. I immediately removed her and placed her in her tank. I also removed the male. It is my understanding that ripped fins are normal but and damage to her body are grounds for immediate termination of the spawn. I will rest and re condition for another 2-3 weeks. I felt rly bad seeing her like that :-( i will start another log for the next attempt. Ill post a picture of her tommorow.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

aw. that bites. Both of them are really beautiful too!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

actually, i've experienced some bad ones as well--but the female, while exhibiting so many bumps and bruises didnt appear stressed. i'd only remove them if they're stressed out. some females like it rough.


----------



## 305Betta (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, she looked pretty stressed. She has a lot of iridescence so i cant rly see vertical or horizontal bars. She was missing scales and one area even had some red on it. Looked like blood. I feel,i may have rushed this a lil so I'm gonna restart all over. I want this to work qnd no hurt my poor fish


----------

